# is the TT girlie?



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

Is the TT girlie?


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

Are SUV's, Mustangs, Vettes, Boxters, Jags, MB's girlie? 50% of drivers are female so why wouldn't you see them in 1/2 the cars. This is a yuppie town and you see loads of girls driving the above in considerable #'s. FAR more guys drive TT's than girls in this neck of the woods at least.
Girls are not lost on the styling of cars, and have considerable earning power these days. Do you feel your "manhood" is being challenged? Would you not buy a car because you saw some girls driving them? Do you want them assigned to only taxis, Civics, Kias, Galants or pushing strollers? How ridiculous!!!


----------



## dobe (May 28, 2003)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (Sheep)*

you will see more ladys now, since there are Auto & GSD on the market.


----------



## THE FREAK (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

Just get urself a Hemi!!








(my dad drives Blue TT roadster that says Marine on the plates, my mom drives a big ol Durango that has ever aftermarket factory heavy duty chunk of metal on it....her plate says "tulip"







.....so ya....I dont think you can give cars a gender these days)


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (dobe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dobe* »_you will see more ladys now, since there are Auto & GSD on the market.

whats GSD? it is DSG Direct Shift Gearbox
are are you afraid that a girl driving a car with DSG will beat you in a race?

TT's are in no way girly, they are a great unisex car that anyone can look good in and enjoy


----------



## coupester (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

There is certainly a common consensus that most girls like TTs. Whether on not that means they are "girly". I think the primary problem is that to the novice they might think they look like Beetles, and I don't know about the rest of you, but Beetles are very "non-manly". I see many, many women driving 3 and 5 series, as well as all the Benz classes, and they are not considered feminine. Although I must say there are certain cars that will catch my attention because more than likely there is a woman driving them, Golf covertibles, Beetles, new Celicas, and to some extent Jettas.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*

Yep...the TT is girlie.....


----------



## coupester (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

Are those Angel Eyes where the high beam is?


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*

yep....


----------



## coupester (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

That looks really good, who makes the kit and how much of a pain is it to install?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

Never really been a big fan of the roadster but damn, that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18TVeedubber (Feb 10, 2003)

the TT is the mans beetle


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupester* »_That looks really good, who makes the kit and how much of a pain is it to install?

This angel eye kit was a one off, I did it about a year ago and there was no kit. I just read recently about a *kit* that will be sold but I dont recall the name of the vendor....If I think or see who it was...I will post it.
The angel eyes are not that bad to do, if you'd be willing to take off the front end of your car and remove the headlights, you would probably be willing to do it yourself.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_Never really been a big fan of the roadster but damn, that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

tt's are girl MAGNETSSSS







girlie in that way, or course


----------



## coupester (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

honestly chief, that is one of the nicest looking roadsters I've ever seen posted, and I don't even really like silver. The kit is very clean and not overdone, the angel eyes and FMIC really toughen it up, the wheels are subtle, and I like that slick single wiper conversion. I'm sure that you only have a couple of dollars tied up in it too!


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupester* »_honestly chief, that is one of the nicest looking roadsters I've ever seen posted, and I don't even really like silver. The kit is very clean and not overdone, the angel eyes and FMIC really toughen it up, the wheels are subtle, and I like that slick single wiper conversion. I'm sure that you only have a couple of dollars tied up in it too!
















Thanks!!! Seriously, thats cool of you to say.
how about another shot


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

well I paint my nails and wear skirts, but I also work at Maxim and could definitely beat you in an eating contest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so I don't think the TT is girlie, it's for guys and girls with "guylike" qualities


----------



## coupester (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TTPrincess)*

It's usually not the norm to have a girl admit to how much she can eat, but anyway, rock on.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*

There's an asian woman who is a professional eater. She wins eating contests all the time, and she's all of 100 pounds. Wonder if she drives a TT...








Anyways, it's not a girlie car, but my wife looks fine driving one!


----------



## kn7671 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

I feel the same way about the Audi TT as the Porsche Boxster.
The 3.2L TT Coupe is the most beefy looking of all 3 models, but I don't know.
The Audi TT also reminds me the the VW Bettle, which is a feminine car to me.


----------



## CWK (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

Is TurboBoon a troll?
My wife refuses to drive my 2002 TT. She does not like how all the SUV's loom above it. 
She does not consider it a car for a woman. She prefers her Toyota RAV 4. 
She says she won't drive the TT because it is a car for boys.



_Modified by CWK at 9:23 PM 4-2-2004_


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (coupester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupester* »_It's usually not the norm to have a girl admit to how much she can eat, but anyway, rock on.









who said I was a normal gal?


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

no


----------



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (buccsmf1)*

I bought a 337...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

Definitely not. The most girlie cars in roadster class should be SLK and Z3/Z4.


----------



## cubstter (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

Yup, same as my Ferrari 355 is! And the H2 that I want so much....totally girlie!


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (hoTTub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif all the way!


----------



## RedRaddoG60 (Feb 10, 2004)

is the TT grilie, No
Its hot like a chick
now that I think of it it's hotter than a lot of girls


----------



## Duellist (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (RedRaddoG60)*

sexy yes.
girly no.


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, at least in my case. The American wife drives the TT. At least I think she's a girl, but she's from California so you never quite know for sure....


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (THE FREAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE FREAK* »_Just get urself a Hemi!!








(my dad drives Blue TT roadster that says Marine on the plates, my mom drives a big ol Durango that has ever aftermarket factory heavy duty chunk of metal on it....her plate says "tulip"







.....so ya....I dont think you can give cars a gender these days)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EMDII (May 7, 2004)

Only if you're not woman or man enough to drive it well.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

If a woman driving it, it is sexy. If a man driving it, it is masculine. It is a TT afterall!


----------



## John H (Feb 23, 1999)

Who cares?
If you like it, get it. If you like yourself driving it, girls will like you. Don't sweat the unimportant stuff!


----------



## iwilllearn2fly (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (John H)*

I'd hate to see you lose a street race to a *girl *in a TT...better buy one before a girl gets a hold of it


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (iwilllearn2fly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwilllearn2fly* »_I'd hate to see you lose a street race to a *girl *in a TT...better buy one before a girl gets a hold of it









you sound like trouble. you better know how to drive and have some sort of GT2871R on the way in order to walk the talk.


----------



## XXXTT (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (John H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John H* »_Who cares?
If you like it, get it. If you like yourself driving it, girls will like you. Don't sweat the unimportant stuff!

AGREE...with the exception "girls will like you"...girls will like you as long as you have a nice EXPENSIVE ride.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (XXXTT)*

Could someone please lock this thread?!?!?!


----------



## 03specv (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (XXXTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXXTT* »_
AGREE...with the exception "girls will like you"...girls will like you as long as you have a nice EXPENSIVE ride. 


not to mention if you can get front row valet, as long as those pesky Porsche's arent around.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

I know some girls with nice TTs.


----------



## vwaudienthusiast (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (TurboBoon)*

VERY


----------



## vwaudienthusiast (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (87turbogti)*

True.


----------



## CWK (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (vwaudienthusiast)*

I second Sheep's motion to lock this thread. Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## IwantaRs4 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (CWK)*

I never feel any less masculine driving my gfs TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eventhough my friends joke with me that her car is the German MIATA
































_Modified by IwantaRs4 at 1:36 AM 5-29-2004_


_Modified by IwantaRs4 at 1:40 AM 5-29-2004_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (IwantaRs4)*

It'd whop a Miata's ass before the Miata even have time to say "oh sh*t"


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (IwantaRs4)*

thats hot, love the white color with the rgr's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: is the TT girlie? (BORAVRSIK)*

its not really girlie, its more of just a giant toy for a grown up child! although i've seen more of the male population interested in the 225's over the 180's and a mix of previous tt owners interested in the 250's.


----------

